# (Q) Spell Check / Dictionary issues on AOSP 4.0.4 / Galaxy Nexus (Toro)



## skylordusa1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

Noob Alert: Please dont hate me and my noob questions. 

I finally got my 10.04 64bit Ubuntu build environment setup. I was 
able to successfully compile a AOSP 4.0.4 build. 
I flashed it on to my toro and it booted up fine. I noticed that after 
I booted up almost every word I type in like the MMS app 
or others is underlined as if it is missed spelled but they are 
spelled correctly. I have seen others had this issue when searching 
the google machine hahahahh but am not having any luck finding how to 
fix it. Can anyone point me in the right direction?  Im guessing something in the source 
needs to be edited before compiling but not sure what.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Did you try looking in logcat as you spell out a word and after you spell it out?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

merge this: http://review.cyanog....com/#/c/11505/


----------



## skylordusa1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey whats up JBird. Thanks for taking a looking.

Im still a noob and not to sure how I would go about merging this fix. Im not to good with git yet and Im thinking this is simply pulling something from git into my source before building. Is it a long process or is it as simple as typing a certain command and pointing it to a certain directory in my build? Any help would be appreciated.

Also I was wondering should this fix already be in the latest gapps? Or its something that hasnt been added?
Edit: Forget this question I just checked the gapps file and I dont see the LatinIME.apk in there.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

you could just download those files and copy them into the paths supplied; I know git has a command for this I don't think cherry pick is the best method but I'm not sure perhaps a git wizard here could shed some light on a real method and not just a work around of downloading and copying the files to the correct place.


----------



## skylordusa1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh okay do I have to rename the actually downloaded file to main.dict? Also I dont see the below path in my source.

overlay/dictionaries/packages/inputmethods/LatinIME/java/res/raw-da/main.dict

the closest thing I see is

~/ICS_SOURCE/packages/inputmethods/LatinIME/java/res

and then I only have one raw directory in there.
Is this the correct path. And if so I would have to create the raw-## directory's for these files right?


----------

